# SCROG Question



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 23, 2008)

I really wanted to do a scrog with my clones so my question is this,

I have a job where i could be gone up to 5 or 6 days in a row, with this in mind does a SCROG need more attention than this?

Will I be able to keep up with it and fill the screen properly if im gone for 5 days?


----------



## JBonez (Oct 24, 2008)

gonna be difficult to train if the plants are growing up through the screen to far i would imagine, not to say you cant do that, but your prob going to break more branches than someone with more attentive training, jmo, i would still go for it though, assuming that your doing a hydro setup to allow yourself to be gone without caring for the plants that long, hope this helps and good luck man.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> I really wanted to do a scrog with my clones so my question is this,
> 
> I have a job where i could be gone up to 5 or 6 days in a row, with this in mind does a SCROG need more attention than this?
> 
> Will I be able to keep up with it and fill the screen properly if im gone for 5 days?



Are you often gone for this long very often?  If you are only gone this long a couple of times, you can probably manage.  However, if this is a common occurrence, I think that you could have a hard time.  However, if you should find that a scrog doesn't work well for you, you could just remove the screen.  I would also recommend going for it.  I can't wait for my scrog to finish.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 24, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I can't wait for my scrog to finish.



I cant wait either, pretty excited to see your results, i know this will be one to watch!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 24, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Are you often gone for this long very often? If you are only gone this long a couple of times, you can probably manage. However, if this is a common occurrence, I think that you could have a hard time. However, if you should find that a scrog doesn't work well for you, you could just remove the screen. I would also recommend going for it. I can't wait for my scrog to finish.


hey goddess give us some pics, please? i saw ur sig & want to see ladies in thier prime.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> hey goddess give us some pics, please? i saw ur sig & want to see ladies in thier prime.



Hehehe

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25704&highlight=The+Hemp+Goddess

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=84287&d=1224598335

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33109


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*The cannabis plant can do well in low water environments. Be sure to water "to saturation" before you leave. (check link in my sig for wet/dry cycle)

Other than that, when you come back you will be super impressed every time. I always try to go on vacation or something during a grow. It let's it do it's thing and when I come back I am really happy!

Hope all goes well with your scrog setup, GL and GREEN MOJO!*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I water about every 4 days as it is so I dont think that will be a problem, What im worried about is what was suggested before that if im gone for a few days and come back and try to get them below the screen i might end up snappin a few...


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*They wont snap, they should fit themselves through the screen on their own.*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I guess Im going to go for it. Should be a pretty big screen, 2ft X 5 FT with 4 plants, two strains.....Im going to fill half of the screen with each strain, and try to keep em seperated.

I am going to tranasfer from soil to hydro and put under the screen. 

How far above the pot should I put the screen?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Well I guess Im going to go for it. Should be a pretty big screen, 2ft X 5 FT with 4 plants, two strains.....Im going to fill half of the screen with each strain, and try to keep em seperated.
> 
> I am going to tranasfer from soil to hydro and put under the screen.
> 
> How far above the pot should I put the screen?



Go for it!  Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 10, 2008)

So im sticking with soil for now. Everything will be converted to ebb and flow after these are done. Already got 18 clones in MassProd's DIY bubble cloner.

SCROG is in full swing, screen is 70% full.  Hemp help me out here....

at what point to i start guiding individual budsites to the holes?

How far above the screen should I let them get before switching to flower, if I have about 3 ft above the screen to the light.? I want baseball bats:hubba:  I have 200 2X2 holes....:holysheep:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2008)

Your SCROG is looking great.  I think that I would let it go a little bit longer.  I kept mine under the screen until I put them into flowering.  When they went into flowering I started letting the buds grow up through the screen.  I kind of let the buds grow up wherever they were, rather than training them to grow through a specific hole.  LOL--we ALL want baseballs bats, hehehe.  This is my first SCROG, so I'm not sure that I am the best one to ask SCROG advice...:48:


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 10, 2008)

Hemp are you kidding me? 

Ive seen your SCROG, in my book your the right person to ask....although I do welcome ALL comments....

I figured the more above the screen you let them gro the bigeer the bud will be. I also thought letting them grow above kinda defeated the scrog purpose.....so im a little confused....

Im going for yield because after this cycle Im changing my room around then going hydro.


----------

